# New here :)



## dizzywine (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, as title says new to the forum. It was recommended to me by a school mum friend who I believe also runs the support group in Motherwell.

DH and I both 34. We have one son, almost 6 conceived naturally after 8 cycles. We've been TTC number 2 for 14 months so I guess we come under the secondary fertility label although I feel like a bit of a fake tbh when so many people are struggling for one.

Me: normal length cycles approx 26-29 days with pos opks every month. DH: good SA result which I was surprised at as his last one was dodgy. Must be the wellman vits 

BFP after cycle 12 but started bleeding a week after so wasn't meant to be.

Got a letter through from Monklands today saying have an appt next Thurs. The dr must have referred us when I went for my day 21 bloods in August, had no idea that was all going on in the background but pleased the ball is rolling in the right direction.

I know that because we already have a child then we won't be entitled to treatment.  So I was wondering why she referred us? Do we need referred to there before we can approach the Nuffield to go privately? Or are there other tests on offer on the NHS before we reach that point?

Thanks in advance

Edited as I'm certainly NOT 24


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi dizzyrun

I didn't want to read and run. Sorry I cant answer ur questions but u r def in the right place! 
Sorry to hear ur having difficulty trying. Don't think of yourself as a fake it is heartbreaking wen things don't work the way we want, possibly more frustrating wen it worked before? 
My closest work colleague has the same problem and has been so supportive to me. I do know she went for some tests and as like me she has PCOS they tried her on some meds to help with that. 

Good luck with ur journey   x


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Dizzywine,

Welcome - we are in the same boat where we are not entitled to nhs treatment as I have a daugter.  As your appt is soon you may get your tests done quickly, and might give you reassurance there is no definite problem  But if you need treatment and are looking to get started and there is a delay you can to direct to fertility clinics and get tests done there anyway.  We have had treatment with GCRM and apart from initial tests several years ago, we had all our up to date tests done there before starting.

Good luck x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi dizzy x we also are not entitled to treatment coz we have a daughter who is almost 12 years old x but we have to have ivf as had both tubes removed due to a ruptured ectopic x anyways good luck withur journey hun xxx


----------

